

Mapping migration worldwide: India vs China - abhishektwr
http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/11/diasporas

======
gopi
The indian descents in mauritius, carribean and south africa migrated some 200
years ago. Counting them as indian diaspora is the same as counting the
brazilians as the portuguese diaspora!

